# PSU for Fx 8350 + Gigabyte RX 570 Aorus 4 gb..



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

please suggest a good psu for fx 8350 (non OC) and a Rx 570 Aorus 4 gb..already running a corsair VS 550  on the system with an ASUS R7 260X 2gb.now upgrading to RX 570...
Old PSU is nearly 7 years old..

other specs..
Asus M5A99fx PRO R 2.0 motherboard
8 gb DDR3 (4 x 2 gb sticks)
1 x120 gb ssd
1x 1tb 7200 rpm sata drive
1x 500 gb 5400 rpm sata drive
5 x 120mm case fan (including 2 on cooler master hyper 212 evo)
1 x pci asus xonar sound card
1 x front panel card reader
1 x USB PC remote controller

As i live in india, some of my choices are;
corsair vs 650
corsair cx 650
corsair cx 600
Antec VP 600P
Antec neo eco series 650 modular
and finally Antec VP 700..

i have used some online PSU wattage calculators and can't make a decision about the PSU to use..

Any suggestions would be nice...


----------



## HD64G (Dec 15, 2018)

A bronze one with 500W or more is enough. I have an 8-year old silver 550W and the 8350-580 combo consumes 200-250W when gaming with 4 sticks of RAM, an SSD and 2 HDDs in a 5X120mm fan case. Aim for the higher warranty, not for the highest W.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

Really HD64G?...i thought that the fx 8350 + RX 570 would be a power hog...thank you for clarifying....


----------



## _UV_ (Dec 15, 2018)

Without OC, sure it would consume about 160 during browsing and no more than 300 during gaming. Corsair CX seems best from your list.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> Without OC, sure it would consume about 160 during browsing and no more than 300 during gaming. Corsair CX seems best from your list.



thank you UV


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

another vote for cx650


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

Will a new corsair vs 650 be enough?...i don't game for more than 2 hrs per day...

VS 650 is easily available...

If not, cx 650 it is..


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

I wouldn't put a glass of water on any vs...cx x5x is another story


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I wouldn't put a glass of water on any vs...cx x5x is another story



I wouldnt put a glass of anything ontop of a PC.

On a side note  -- Im not a huge fan of CX or VS PSUs, I prefer a good TX or HX or RM if you can find them. They are really worth the effort in trying to get one. TX550M or RM550X are great and will handle most things these days and will probably live long enough to be used in 2 or 3 machines so its more value for money  if you think about it that way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Check the Oem, if it ain't Seasonic or Superflower forget it.

Without overclocking you can get away with a 650.

Generally the gpu makers as of 2013 have recommended 750W but im sure 650 will do fine


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check the Oem, if it ain't Seasonic or Superflower forget it.
> 
> Without overclocking you can get away with a 650.
> 
> How do i check that?...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2018)

Here Is a list of all old and new corsair PSUs and their OEMS

Youre looking at the 3rd column on the left under 'OEM'


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2018)

CX is Greatwall, VS is CWT. Neither are that great at all.

Id look at EVGA


----------



## HD64G (Dec 15, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> Without OC, sure it would consume about 160 during browsing and no more than 300 during gaming. Corsair CX seems best from your list.


For a stock system these numbers are 40W higher than the real ones. And a simple advice to the OP: Get in the BIOS and lower the CPU core voltage to 1.3V. It is rock stable for months now in my PC being cooler also. Most motherboards have the 8350 at 1.4V which is very high.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

What is the difference between 80 plus white and 80 plus bronze?



HD64G said:


> For a stock system these numbers are 40W higher than the real ones. And a simple advice to the OP: Get in the BIOS and lower the CPU core voltage to 1.3V. It is rock stable for months now in my PC being cooler also. Most motherboards have the 8350 at 1.4V which is very high.




mine is at 1.3..

Can i run the fx 8350 and rx 570 aorus on my old vs 550 psu...procuring anything other than a vs 650 now will take more than 3 weeks due to Christmas and New year celebrations here... Maybe can arrange for a cx 650 later?...what are your expert opinions?...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> What is the difference between 80 plus white and 80 plus bronze?



Not a lot. It just means one works more efficiently at changing the current from AC (whats coming from the wall socket) to DC which is powering your PC.


This old thread by @newtekie1 basically breaks it all down and explains everything


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not a lot. It just means one works more efficiently at changing the current from AC (whats coming from the wall socket) to DC which is powering your PC.
> 
> 
> This old thread by @newtekie1 basically breaks it all down and explains everything



that's a great link...thank you freedom eclipse..


----------



## HD64G (Dec 15, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> What is the difference between 80 plus white and 80 plus bronze?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300W power consumption at max load for both CPU & GPU (not in gaming) is very low for a 550W PSU to have any problems with that, even an old one. So, use it without any hesitation until you find a good PSU on discount.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you HD64G..


----------



## _UV_ (Dec 16, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> What is the difference between 80 plus white and 80 plus bronze?


Difference comes in two ways:
1. Gold/Platinum cost more but in 3 years saving on electricity bills cover it, assuming 4-6 hours a day usage.
2. With real power consumption over 500W heat comes in to play lowering life of PSU faster, 2-4 years instead of 7-10.

Same rules apply to bronze vs old tech "near 80".



HD64G said:


> For a stock system these numbers are 40W higher than the real ones. And a simple advice to the OP: Get in the BIOS and lower the CPU core voltage to 1.3V. It is rock stable for months now in my PC being cooler also. Most motherboards have the 8350 at 1.4V which is very high.


Highly depends on CPU quality. And that's not mobo settings, but CPU VIDs, different for the same model produced at a different time. I have 2 CPUs, one have default voltage of 1.28 and other 1.17. Second one produced in 2017, first in 2015.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> Difference comes in two ways:
> 1. Gold/Platinum cost more but in 3 years saving on electricity bills cover it, assuming 4-6 hours a day usage.
> 2. With real power consumption over 500W heat comes in to play lowering life of PSU faster, 2-4 years instead of 7-10.
> 
> ...



To me its about build quality not the efficiency rating.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 16, 2018)

_UV_ said:


> Highly depends on CPU quality. And that's not mobo settings, but CPU VIDs, different for the same model produced at a different time. I have 2 CPUs, one have default voltage of 1.28 and other 1.17. Second one produced in 2017, first in 2015.


Different mobo manufacturers set differently their auto cpu core voltage settings in their BIOSes. That's why I said the OP to lower his CPU voltage to 1.3V. If his mobo has that setting correct as he posted afterwards, he is ok.


----------



## RichF (Dec 16, 2018)

Less efficient PSUs typically produce more noise. There are prices to be paid for cheaping out on components.

However, there are also some rare PSUs that are efficient and loud, as with a specific Seasonic model that Anandtech said could be heard "from rooms away".

Units that are rated better than bronze aren't common in the market just because buyers are paying more than they should for components. There are benefits other than power savings. Typically, you get better ripple, better caps, a better-quality fan, etc.

One thing that you should watch out for are the PSU "experts" who will advise to buy bronze units and then, if someone suggests no less than gold, attack that person with the argument that the 80 Plus system is so broken as a standard that it's meaningless. If that's the case then why does these folks always suggest buying bronze units? Bronze is one of the 80 Plus levels.

The trouble with 80 Plus is that the testing occurs, as I recall, at temperatures that are lower than typical PSU-inside-case temperatures are. This is why many websites do "hot" testing as well. That tends to expose things like loud fans.

The loudest fan type is the single bearing ball bearing fan. That fan type also has had wide usage because it's inexpensive and long-lasting, when made with a minimum quality standard (unless subjected to shock). Some PSUs actually use old-fashioned sleeve fans mounted horizontally which is a big no-no. Look for a PSU that has a modern quiet bearing, like fluid dynamic. Stick with 130mm or larger fan models.

Also, single thread performance of those FX chips is terrible, too, when compared with Zen and Intel. Overclocking doesn't help. Even at 5 GHz the FX has poor single thread performance. It's a 2011/2012 design and its time has passed.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 16, 2018)

corsair vs series mentions Rifle bearing fans...how good are they?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> corsair vs series mentions Rifle bearing fans...how good are they?


Here's a general discription of bearing types.

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supplies-101,4193-18.html

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supplies-101,4193-19.html


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 18, 2018)

maybe you should go with a XFX PSU for an AMD machine? Should be seasonic inside...


----------

